# مشروع مبنى إداري بالجزائر



## athlon (8 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخوكم من الجزائر يريد النقد من إخوتنا المهندسين العرب لنثري الهندسة المعماربة العربية ..


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (8 سبتمبر 2006)

تصميم جميل ....كنت اتمني ان لو تختار نوع سماء افتح قليلا حتي تكسب المبني اشراقة متميزه ...
ولفت انتباهي تأكيدك للمدخل بطريقة مميزه ..

و في المجمل عمل جيد يستحق الاشاده والتقدير 
بارك الله فيك والي الامام دائما


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

شكرا لك أخى على وضع هذا المشروع مع العلم أنى لا أملك الخبره الكافيه لنقد مشروع ضخم مثله ولكنى سوف أتابع نقد الأخوه المهندسين اذا كان هناك نقد للاستفاده وأنا أرى أن المبنى تصميمه ككتله رائع وضخم دال على وظيفته كمبنى ادارى ومما لا شك فيه أن أكثر شىء يميز المبانى أن تدل على وظيفتها التى أنشئت من أجلها وذلك يعتبر نجاح لتصميم المبنى ككتله...مع تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق


----------



## archimed1000 (8 سبتمبر 2006)

المشروع جيد لكن لماذا لم تستخدم خامة الاسفلت ورندر متقدم مثل البرازيل او vray rinder


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (9 سبتمبر 2006)

المشروع رائع والجهد المبذول فيه واضح ،، تعدد العناصر المعمارية في الواجهة اعطاها ثراء ولو ان هناك من المعماريين من ينادي بعكس ذلك. الملمس ايضا متنوع وهذا ينعكس في تعدد مواد البناء المستخدمة في الواجهة ... لي ملاحظة على تصميم الموقع العام ،، إحاطة المبنى بالارصفة والشوراع وتمكين السيارة من الدوران حول المبنى لا يعطي إحترام للعنصر الانساني والمشاه بشكل خاص ، تمنيت لو كان المدخل الرئيسي مؤكدا بالتركيز على تنسيق الموقع مثلما هو مؤكدا في العناصر الرأسية للمبنى.
من المفيد والمهم رفع المساقط الافقية والقطاعات حتى تكتمل الصورة عن هذا العمل الجميل.
لا بد ان هناك اعمال أخرى لديك ، نتمنى ان نراك بإستمرار ونرى منك المزيد.


----------



## سامي الدعيس (9 سبتمبر 2006)

روعة وعمل رائع وأكثر من روعته مافيش


----------



## ملك الماكس2005 (12 سبتمبر 2006)

تصميم اكثر من رائع ولكن هناك بعض الملاحظات في اللاند سكيب حيث انك اهملت اللاند سكيب للمشروع مع انه من ابرز ما يميز المشروع


----------



## nagm_1200 (18 سبتمبر 2006)

يسعدني جدا اذا تحصلت علي البلانات والواجهات معا


----------



## نوره بنت محمد (18 سبتمبر 2006)

يعطيك العافيه اخووووي ومشروووع مميز وياليت نشووووف المساقط الافقيه والف شكر لك.....


----------



## نورالدين2 (2 أغسطس 2007)

عمل جيد 
أظن أن هناك مزج بين العمارة القديمة والحديثة تتجلى في إستخدام المواد (في الواجهة طبعا )
أو ليس كذلك 
هذا ما زادني إعجابا 
كتلة متناسقة مع مهامها 
واصل بجهوداتك 
وشكرا


----------



## حازم العطيفى (2 أغسطس 2007)

مشروع جيد ... ولكن كنت تحتاج اهتمام اكبر بالاخراج الماكس 
... لون السما غامق جدا ومش مناسب للمنظور 
...كان محتاج رندر بالفى راى 
... لكن كتصميم موفق جدااااااا


----------



## القناوى 1 (3 أغسطس 2007)

مشروع جميل جدا ونتمنى اننا نشوف الكتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير من مشاريعك


----------



## محمدي2006 (3 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
مشروع متميز لكن أوافق ملاحضات عاشق حب الرسول 
أعطي أهمية أكثر لعوامل الإضهار( لون السماء ، الطبيعة المجاورة ، الأشخاص ، السيارات ) و سوف تكون النتيجة أرقى حسب ظني


----------



## امير ضهير (4 أغسطس 2007)

المشروع رائع اخي الكريم 

اتمنى ان توضح لنا المنطقة او الولاية "الموقع الخاص بالمشروع " لمقارنة المناخ بالتصميم

حياك الله


----------



## KHEFIF Med (29 أغسطس 2007)

je pense qe la conception est concu d'une vision personnel subjective .. le projet administratif est soumis a un ordre architectural bien défini entant que projet de l'etat .. en y entrain de voir des trucs, endirait que c est un projet touristique a ete concu d'une image se trouve dans votre tete .. ou es notre style entant que des algerien ..et ou es la lecture de notre profondement historique .. esseyé de voir qsq un architecture au sens propre du mot .. et ne travail pas pour l'impressionisme de l'image .........pardon ..c le metier


----------



## صفا الغنيمى (4 أبريل 2008)

هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايل


----------



## bebo_s_80 (5 أبريل 2008)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (6 أبريل 2008)

عمل رائع جدا سلمت ياهندسة


----------



## walking2light (29 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووور ......والله مشروع جميل أخي


----------



## agms909 (29 أبريل 2009)

المبنى رائع وتصميم جميل بس الموقع العام واللاند سكيب مش حلو ولون البردورة مش جميل والاسفلت


----------



## akarim (29 أبريل 2009)

احسنت في التصميم الخارجي لمبنى وخاصة من حيث المزاوجة في المواد المستعملة لعناصر الواجهات لكن بنظري انك اهملت الجانب العمراني ومخطط الكتلة اعلم ان اي مشروع معماري هو ضمن نسيج عمراني خاصة انك احطت المبنى بالممرات الميكانيكية (الطرق)وبالنسبة لعناصر الاظهار فان اختيار الالوان والمواد ذو اهمية كبيرة بالنسبة لابراز اي مشروع معماري كما اوصيك على الوظائف بالنسبة لمخططات حتى يكون تصميمك عمليا على كل حال موفق اخي 
هههههه كثرت عليك


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أبريل 2009)

أخي athlon

التصميم جيد
و للأحسن 

الملاحظات:
التفاصيل كثيرة
الأفضل زيادة مسطحات الزجاج ( المصمت كثير بالمبني )
اللاند سكيب محتاج شغل
السماء غامقة 
الصورة كلها محتاجة تتفتح بالأدوبي فوتو شوب


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أبريل 2009)




----------



## إيثري (1 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على العمل الرائع معا لتطوير الجزائر و العالم العربي كافة:14:


----------



## fatah04 (2 مايو 2009)

la gare routiere est un element de repere dans la ville , il doit avoir un traitement special , pour moi en tant q'architecte algerien nos gares soufrent, au moin il a essayé de resoudre un probleme, je pense q'il est dans le bon chemin , mais pour comprendre bien le projet il faux les plan d'aménagement, les espaces , le plan de situation , le type de la gare ,; intermodale ou juste pour bus. واصل اخي الكريم اعلم ان عين الدفلى تعاني. لا تقتصر على الواجهات فقط في عرض المواضيع. اتمنى لك التوفيق اخوك هارون


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (2 مايو 2009)

مشروع جيد جداً. لازم المخططات واجهات و بلانات


----------



## mahmood h (4 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم 
بس وين المساقط هيك الواحد ما رح يفهم شي من الصور


----------



## boukhors (17 مايو 2009)

c bien comme projet mais l'eclairage allah ghaleb,bon courage


----------



## منه الله1 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

* انا منه الله
اريد بلانات سقف وكهرباء 
وبلانات مطاعم غريبه
ارجوك
وشكرا 
في رعايه الله*​


----------



## mohamed2009 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## حازم العطيفى (26 نوفمبر 2009)

سئ


----------

